# Alton Cigar Club Meeting 4/19



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

We had our monthly cigar club meeting today at The Cedar Box in Alton, IL. There were approximately 20-25 guys and gals there. The theme for April was chili. Four people brought chili to eat and John brought some Chilean wine to sample along with the usual other spirits. The chili was judged and the winner received a very nice Partagas 160. There was also a blind cigar tasting. Someone will have to help me remember the mild cigar but the fuller bodied cigar was an awesome Oliva Serie V. There were two door prizes and a drawing for a nice sampler of RYJ Habana Reserves, Monty Whites, and a Perfect Cutter from Cuban Crafters. Mike Strickland, a local craftsman, was there and showed us one of his handmade humidors.

The posed picture is(from left to right) BigLuke, Me, Triplezero24, JPawloski, Scott Biancardi in front.

The night was finished with a little Texas Holdem for a gift certificate to the store. Fun had by all!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like you guys have a great time


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice. looks like a great time


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like you guys had some great fun! Chili is a great food for a herf. That is a very nice humi indeed.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

<----- Jealous! Cmon Chilli judging and poker for a cigar gift certificate!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looked like a good time. Awesome!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. looks like a great time.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

looks like a great meeting of the minds!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talking about


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like good times guys. Maybe next month I can make it down. The humi looks like Bocote wood. SWEET. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

That's one heck of a club people, keep it up!


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like a great time, fellas. I hope to join you at the next one!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice guys


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

We had a great time! The milder cigar that was blind tested was by Bucanero. The Oliva V was amazing, gotta love getting one of those for free! The chilli was outstanding, and there was some great conversation. Flint, the humidor was made from Zebra wood, and was even more gorgeous in person...if anyones looking for a early Christmas gift for me...one of those is perfect!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Arrrrrrr Bucanero!

Did you happen to catch the price on the humidor? He said it takes him about 8 hours if he is just doing one. I would guess he want $300-$400 for one maybe more.


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

We were figuring probably $500 or so...the zebra wood is expensive, and Spanish cedar isn't exactly cheap either!


----------

